# Is it just me...



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok, so I was looking on equinenow.com and I found this horse for sale. Is it just me or is this horse very emaciated looking? It seems strange to me that this person would put a possibly negelcted horse online for anyone to see....

2002 Appaloosa Mare


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

She does look very underweight to me - especially her neck and hindquarters. Poor girl! I hope she gets a good home.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

If you look at the bottom it says she is posted by a recue facility?? I wonder if she is new to them, or if they are not so great??


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She links to a rescue:

Habitat for Horses

Most of the horses look in good condition. Maybe they just got her?


----------



## frecklesgirl4ever (Sep 15, 2009)

^Oh I didn't see that.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Habitat for Horses is a pretty darn good one, imo, so I'm sure she didn't get in that condition on their watch, rather is recovering with them.


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Awww, they look like they have some nice ones. I'll take Tilo!! Tilo - Habitat for Horses - Equine Protection Organization - Horse Rescue, Rehabilitation, Horse Education and Adoptions


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

That's good.  I thought that might be the case, but I didn't have time to look at other horses at the time. Good to know its a good rescue


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

She does look quite underweight, but it may be that she was neglected and the horse rescue facility just got her


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

HFH would not let a horse get in that condition. I bet she just arrived there or is still going through her recovery process. They are one of the best rescue facilities there is


----------

